# 1.8t Oil FIlter, is there 2 Different Sizes??



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

So today I was to my buddies shop and picked up some oil and a filter and didn't really notice until I had the new filter on the car it felt a bit smaller in my hand and when I held it up to the old one you can tell it is also smaller in size. Its an OEM Mahle filter... Question is does mahle make two different sizes or did he just possible give me wrong filter by mistake? It seems fit on car perfectly and does not leak any oil what so ever. So can anyone shed some light on what filter I got and if its possible the wrong one. I was thinking it may be a 2.0 filter but didn't think it would fit if it was. Thanks in advance.

Ryan


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*filter size*



Broke Status said:


> So today I was to my buddies shop and picked up some oil and a filter and didn't really notice until I had the new filter on the car it felt a bit smaller in my hand and when I held it up to the old one you can tell it is also smaller in size. Its an OEM Mahle filter... Question is does mahle make two different sizes or did he just possible give me wrong filter by mistake? It seems fit on car perfectly and does not leak any oil what so ever. So can anyone shed some light on what filter I got and if its possible the wrong one. I was thinking it may be a 2.0 filter but didn't think it would fit if it was. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ryan


the smaller filter is for a horizontal engine, the larger for the longitudnal engine (passat). it's intent is to increase capacity. they both work on either engine, but the smaller one is not recommended for the longitudnal engine.


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

So it would be recommended to get the larger one then as I have a longitudinal engine in my Passat? Or would it be fine to run this one for just this oil change


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Run that one until your next oil change, you'll be fine.

I usually put the bigger one on all 1.8T's.


----------



## dewkie (May 28, 2008)

FWIW VW didn't put the larger filter on the non-transverse engines until 04(could be off by a year). And if capacity is what you desire get a vanagon filter, it close to twice the size of the 06a 115 561b standard 4cyl filter.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have a problem with the smaller filters. In fact, the grey Fram Tough Guard is an AWESOME product. It takes the really silly Fram XG to beat it.

Purolator has several that fit, inc a "shorty" version of the "big" filters, which goes in some odd Audi 90 V6, to clear a subframe..?

Anyway, any and all VW canister filters are interchangable. :thumbup: 
Just look at the catalogue, forwards and backwards.

STP S3569 is a good filter cheap, but PepBoys house brand Purolators are great and very cheap at $4ish. Pair that w/a oil change special and you're good.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

it's got silicone ADBV and metal friggin' screening!

http://fram.com/products/oil_filters/product_list#product-230










Specially engineered filtering media arranged in two plies and reinforced with a metal screen to deliver up to 10,000 miles of engine protection.1
Traps and holds more than double the dirt of leading economy oil filter brands' average.2
97% Dirt Trapping Efficiency2
Silicone anti-drainback valve holds a reserve of oil in the filter to help protect the engine during start-ups


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*so anyway*



Apexxx said:


> I don't have a problem with the smaller filters. In fact, the grey Fram Tough Guard is an AWESOME product. It takes the really silly Fram XG to beat it.
> 
> Purolator has several that fit, inc a "shorty" version of the "big" filters, which goes in some odd Audi 90 V6, to clear a subframe..?
> 
> ...


it's not a short oil filter, it's larger in diameter. originally a diesel filter, it was implimented on the passat and a4 to increase capicity to deal with the sludge problem. good deal on the jetta 1.8t as it put capacity at a full 5 quarts.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Umm, no.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no to what*



Apexxx said:


> Umm, no.


:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, the Mann W940/25 was originally designed as a diesel filter. It's used on the 1.8T's to help mitigate the sludge problems.

STP 3569 and the OE Mann W940/25, side by side. Decide for yourself.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*719/30*

i was comparing the 719/30 to 740/25, the latter is both longer and bigger in diameter, thus the increased oil capacity.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Correct. The 719/30 is equivalent to STP 2870A.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

There is also a stubby filter w/large diameter. Only about 3" long.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> There is also a stubby filter w/large diameter. Only about 3" long.


Yes. I forget the part number (it's been awhile since I've installed one of those), but IIRC it's interchangeable with Fram PH16 (Chrysler/Jeep).


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

iirc, the Motorcraft FL-1s fits, but has a lower bypass setting. Too bad, with a silicone (speced) ADBV and robust construction....

I considered one possible advantage to the lower BPV to be increased flow, in say a racing situation. Filters bypass quite a bit anyway, and filtration is a non-issue, so I don't see an issue, other than maintaining a certain back-pressure in the system, of which there are usually internal check valves anyway....? 

Flow is key, not pressure, such as most motorheads believe. We have pressure gauges, not flow gauges, because it's impractical on a non-stationary engine to design and install one. It would take a combo of actual flow and temperature for a non-newtonian fluid to get a correct quantity. Flow, not pressure is what cools main bearings and such, better. Improved flow and circulation keeps the bulk oil temp down too.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*more bable*

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> Flow is key, not pressure, such as most motorheads believe. We have pressure gauges, not flow gauges,


Can't tell you how many times I've seen people make that mistake. With turbo boost as well. Pressure is actually a measure of resistance, not volume or flow.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Less pressure = more flow. :thumbup:


----------



## 05mkIVeuro4life (Jan 8, 2011)

I run the big mann for peace of mind. I think it is really the act of changing it that keeps your car alive longer. I can run a better filter for stupid mileage and f*ck my car up just as quick as the guy running the 15 dollar all included oil special at pepgirls.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

05mkIVeuro4life said:


> I run the big mann for peace of mind. I think it is really the act of changing it that keeps your car alive longer. I can run a better filter for stupid mileage and f*ck my car up just as quick as the guy running the 15 dollar all included oil special at pepgirls.



"Piece of mind", wow that carries a lot of weight on a technical forum.

Ever cut open any of your "Big Man" filters to see how much filtering is actually taking place? That might actually give you a clue what's going on withthe filters that you care so deeply about. 

Somehow, inside your head, a bunch of futile calculations are going on about how much your filter cost and how a cheap filter will kill your car...it's hilarious to hear you tell the story. 

What a joke. Do you know who makes PepBoys filters? Do you even know anything about filtration or the industry? Waste of time to ask, because you already announced that you do not.

Here's you starting point, filters work better and better over their service life. 

Guess what too, billions of cars travel trillions of miles on cheap oil filters...but you need your "piece of mind" :laugh:


----------



## 05mkIVeuro4life (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah peace of mind, and I really wasnt talking to you. What do you work at pepboys and are pissed I used your name wrong. Actually I really think you do work there, look how you take the care to spell PepBoys out..... Haha LOL You actually sound like one of those wannabe badass counter*****s at pepirls who is stating things off of a fram box and telling me about the "industry"
Filters do improve over mileage until they are clogged So good job buddy for stating something Ive known since I could walk. Bet youve never changed a frantz filter and seen a TP roll inside... 
but im sure you Knew that tooo MR Industry Badass.
I dont run API cert oil, its always amsoil for all my cars. But you already knew that mr badass industry worker I bet next you where going to tell me that you need a fram xg with mesh screening to stop the MASSIVE SHARDS of metal that float around motors, on sale with oil for only Blah Blah Blah ... Go to work at pepgirls if you want to spout some stupid rhetoric. I have held spun bearings in my hands after taking a motor apart i seriously doubt you can say the same...


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

"peace of mind", lol.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> "peace of mind", lol.



What exactly do you do for a living?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Anony00GT said:


> What exactly do you do for a living?


ur mom!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*hope the moderator see's this*



Apexxx said:


> ur mom![/QU
> should be enough to say good bye


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> ur mom!




Why do I think that 05mkIVeuro4life is more accurate than you'd like to admit? :facepalm:


----------



## 05mkIVeuro4life (Jan 8, 2011)

Why start such a massive attack on somebodys knowledge and follow it up with LOL? Im not looking for a fight, just showing you a offhand comment in a technical forum is not a basis to judge somebodys knowledge. And everybody has the potential to become knowledgable so attacking fellow community members and saying things that start with "Somehow, inside your head, a bunch of futile calculations are going on..." Is a really good oppurtunity to eat humble pie with a side of crow.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

05mkIVeuro4life said:


> Why start such a massive attack on somebodys knowledge and follow it up with LOL? Im not looking for a fight, just showing you a offhand comment in a technical forum is not a basis to judge somebodys knowledge. And everybody has the potential to become knowledgable so attacking fellow community members and saying things that start with "Somehow, inside your head, a bunch of futile calculations are going on..." Is a really good oppurtunity to eat humble pie with a side of crow.


He's great at pulling charts and calculations and formulas out of his you-know-what. But apparently when asked to verify his credentials and give himself some real credibility, his response is the same "yo mamma" joke that we used back in 3rd grade. What does that tell you? :screwy:

He reminds me of a movie character from the past:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Apexxx said:


> "peace of mind", lol.


True "piece of mind" comes from not simply "knowing" the subject, but also from understanding it.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

To add something remotely useful to this thread, I used the bigger passat 1.8t filters on my DD 2000 jetta with mobil 1 0w40 for over 100k in 4.5 years (135k total on vehicle) and when that car was totalled in a flood, the motor was tight and flawless... Perfect boost, idle, I should have bought the car back for that motor... Now I still use the bigger filters on my 20th (for 40k now)


----------



## 05mkIVeuro4life (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats what you come up with... Should have left it at LOL. 

Seriously Im done with this I will never speak to you again. Just dont jump down anybody under a thousand post, throat for some stupid sh*t. Even though your words leave on an ethernet cable they still mean something. What if this was the first tech thread I posted on. Your need to prove your pair bigger could stop a potential vortex member from ever logging on again. and that is where i boo you sir. 
This entire commmunity stilll has valid questions and your trolling is literally counterproductive to everything this site stands for.:facepalm:


Maybe just F**k OFF NOW.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe if you had a clue, things would go better for you here.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*gotta get shot in*



Apexxx said:


> Maybe if you had a clue, things would go better for you here.


before you start slushies. i mean how many jobs allow you to post in the middle of the night and lunch time? i'm sure a quick survay of your post would show your days off as well.


----------



## 05mkIVeuro4life (Jan 8, 2011)

Better for me??? Haha Your comebacks should be framed in the internet hall of fame "LAMEST THINGS TO SAY IN A FORUM WHILST TALKING SHAT":laugh:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> Maybe if you had a clue, things would go better for you here.


Hey dude, I ran into a conundrum today. I had to lube up the threads on my ball joint press, I was unsure whether to use 5w-30, 5w-20, or dip into the Rotella 5w-40 synthetic.

I ended up using some cheap 10w-30 I had laying around. I hope I didn't mess up my tool 

What lube should I use for this application 




:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Nobody cares about your personal life. :laugh:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> Nobody cares about your personal life. :laugh:


  


You seem to get off on name-calling and putting others down, no surprise you've been banned on here before. 

If you have something to say and want to help people out, you can do it without the insults and talking down to people. Thing is, you talk down to people, yet have never once posted any qualifications or information that gives us any reason to respect you, your opinions, or your charts. You might be more welcome here if you prove you actually know what you're talking about instead of just posting charts that you've found on different websites. Of course, that means you have to be more than a kid with too much free time, and it means you've gotta talk to people on here with the respect you demand for yourself. Yes, a little maturity can go a long way  

So, let me repeat my initial question, and please answer in a reasonable and believable fashion: 

*What qualifies you to be such an expert on lubricants? What certifications do you hold? What is your background in this field?*


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

If you don't already know the answers to your own simpleton questions, my credentials will have no meaning to you anyway.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*again rainman*



Apexxx said:


> If you don't already know the answers to your own simpleton questions, my credentials will have no meaning to you anyway.


 you haven't got the sense of a goose


----------



## dantheduke (Apr 29, 2012)

nuway distributors llc. This is his credentials.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Get a real car, then call us.


----------



## dantheduke (Apr 29, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> Get a real car, then call us.


 
That comment wasn't for me right? Cause I thought I was on vwvortex and I own an VW (1990 1.8 8v Jetta as seen to the left


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Build your own Tiguan and get back to us.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Anony00GT said:


> If you have something to say and want to help people out, you can do it without the insults and talking down to people. Thing is, you talk down to people, yet have never once posted any qualifications or information that gives us any reason to respect you, your opinions, or your charts. You might be more welcome here if you prove you actually know what you're talking about instead of just posting charts that you've found on different websites.


 You'd have to be quite a dullard to assume that the "charts" and graphs I post are just random info from "the internet". On the contrary, most are generated by calculators, like Widman's unique comparative calc, something I talked to him about from the start. 

Bottom line is I produce my own comparative visc tables and relative performance spider graphs to demonstrate a point. The kind of things nobody at this level could otherwise comprehend. Do you know which oil is thinner at 0f, 5w-20 or 0w-30? I do.  

Anyone coming to a technical forum and griping about graphs and "charts" should just lay their head down on their keyboard and take a nap until recess.


----------



## dantheduke (Apr 29, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> The kind of things nobody at this level could otherwise comprehend. Do you know which oil is thinner at 0f, 5w-20 or 0w-30? I do.


 I read this page: 
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/motor-oil-106/ 
It is well informed and at no point through these pages did he seem rude or show offish. He put out information for others to learn what he knows. 

As for owning a Tiguan. I stay out of the Tiguan forum for that reason. This is an oil and lubrication forum so I am here to learn about oil. I don't and won't own a Tiguan for this reason: 

I own a Silverado so I can haul yard waste from my yard to the dump and tow toys. 










unlike 










I own a Bronco so I can go off road in the mountains. Built not bought. 










And yes I can run lights with a switch inside the cab. I'm not that lazy. 

Apexxx :EASY install, just a drill hole, plus screwing the big retainer bolt down after threading the wires through there. I got lucky and attached the pwr right into an unused slot in the fusebox...it's the courtesy circuit that goes off in a minute or two after parking. 











I own a Pinto so when I find a donor 2.3l Turbo coupe I will do a swap. You like AMC Gremlins, why not Pintos right? 










My Jetta is a salt runner while I'm out in the midwest. Yes I could have bought a Tiguan but my wife liked the CRV instead. 

So real cars are up to the owners choice and what they will use them for. Having sooo much knowledge and being unable to explain it in society is a down fall. You my friend would get more respect if you spoke to people the way you would want to be treated. So far you sound like a dumbass to most.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

As always, right on topic.  

When in doubt, talk about your pick-up truck.  

Very sophisticated. :screwy:


----------



## dantheduke (Apr 29, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> As always, right on topic.
> 
> When in doubt, talk about your pick-up truck.
> 
> Very sophisticated. :screwy:


 When in doubt brag about putting trash in you $25K car and tell others that owning a truck isn't a real vehicle. When your too lazy to remove your bumper to install driving lights, blame others for not understanding your charts and not googling the answer. Telling others you know about oil the when questioned about why you know so much, you can't answer.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*reality*



dantheduke said:


> When in doubt brag about putting trash in you $25K car and tell others that owning a truck isn't a real vehicle. When your too lazy to remove your bumper to install driving lights, blame others for not understanding your charts and not googling the answer. Telling others you know about oil the when questioned about why you know so much, you can't answer.


 is beyond his limited range of comprehension:screwy:


----------



## dantheduke (Apr 29, 2012)

For future noob readers please read bob the oil guys page. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/motor-oil-101/ 

Then buy a new Tiguan, change the oil, weight and measure it. Put your numbers in to Widman's calculator. 

http://widman.biz/English/Calculators/Metric.html 

Remember to tell people you helped Widman come up with the formula. Don't site your friendship or prior knowledge, just use a public online calculator and play GOD. 

Yes Apexxx I've read your posts and *agree* with all the information you regurgitated to the masses. I am also *glad* you have give options other than high price exclusive oils (rotella which I use regularly) . 
The reason people ask," What qualifies you to be such an expert on lubricants? What certifications do you hold? What is your background in this field?" is because we've all come across trolls who put up other's information as their own, then belittle them when you can't defend your info.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

No one is forcing you to read my posts. 

:facepalm:


----------



## dantheduke (Apr 29, 2012)

And yet you keep reading and posting after mine.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm here for a reason.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*but what is it?*



Apexxx said:


> I'm here for a reason.


 just so you can see your current handle? half these threads would not reach 2 pages without you. it's not that complicated. vag, bmw, mb and porche are not generic names, if they say it's good, it's good. i know you're much smarter than their engineers, not.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, what about oils never submitted for testing? By your tortured logic, they must be "bad" oils.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

fight!, fight!, fight!


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Back on track, I ran the napa gold 1333 on my 01.5 passat 1.8t AWM


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*never said that*



Apexxx said:


> Oh, what about oils never submitted for testing? By your tortured logic, they must be "bad" oils.


 :screwy:


----------

